# Female cutting cycle



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking at a cycle for my missus, aim is to get her close to show condition.

Shes ran a few anavar & npp cycles. She's also used T3 & Clen previously.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated, time scale is 8 weeks. Diet is laid out and pretty much spot on.

100mg primo

25mg Oxy (preworkout only)

125mg dnp (first 14 days, maybe 2x in the 8 weeks)

50mcg T3

2g vit c

electrolytes throughout the day.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

primo & winny with the t3 and vit c


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, can't help with this one I'm afraid.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

@kristina maybe?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> @kristina maybe?


fcuking lol!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Starz said:


> fcuking lol!


???


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BrahmaBull said:


> ???


She natty.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Starz said:


> She natty.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Out of curiosity why Anadrol? Isn't that more a bulking steroid that adds water on a lot of people?


The idea was to help her keep/gain size whilst cutting.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@Dark sim maybe?? Sure I've seen one of the stage guys speak of ladies cycles before...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Anadrol as far as I know is a poor choice for females, so not recommended.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Anadrol as far as I know is a poor choice for females, so not recommended.


I've seen them being recommended a lot more recently


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I've seen them being recommended a lot more recently


It is stronger than winny, var, so the nasty sides associated with women taking AAS are much more likely imo. I don't know enough to comment further.


----------



## LIGHTWEIGHT BAB (Sep 4, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Looking at a cycle for my missus, aim is to get her close to show condition.
> 
> Shes ran a few anavar & npp cycles. She's also used T3 & Clen previously.
> 
> ...


100mg primo? Daily? Every other? Weekly? Has she done primo before? Poor girl so painful unless oral then crack on!! I'd drop the oxy's also tho, just my opinion. Best of luck!!!


----------

